# Snowshoe WV crowds



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

Has anyone here been to Snowshoe that can tell me what the weekend crowds are like? It's a 6 hour drive for me so I was thinking of driving over Saturday morning, riding into the night, and driving back the next evening. Will I hate myself for this decision?


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, how far are you away from good PA or NY resorts. Always better to head north vs. south when looking for snow. Conditions aren't the greatest more up north can't imagine how down south more is.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

snowshoe is actually doing surprisingly ok. not as good as other years of course, but good enough to warrant a trip. i'm in cincinnati, so new york is pretty far for me, so are the more eastern pa resorts.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, I checked it out and was actually surprised how much they have open. I would give it a shot if I were you. Been checking the weather everyday for my trip to Whiteface next week and things are shaping up better each day. You'll probably hit some crowds on a weekend I would imagine for a big place like that in that area. Good luck and enjoy though, I'm sure there are spots you can lose yourself on the mountain away from all the bunny hill graduates.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

We went up the week between Christmas and New Years and it was super packed. Probably because they're the only place for miles and miles that had a decent base. Even though they only had half of it open it was still bigger than PNS and Paoli combined. Also, their snow was in a lot better shape. Even with all the holiday crowd as long as you hit up the singles lines you could roll through pretty quick... Just avoid the middle lift at all costs. It took us 45 minutes to get a chair as a group.

But, I would imagine with everything being open now the lines would be super fast. I was talking to some people from around there and they said the Western Territory was usually pretty fast because only 2 double blacks feed a fast quad chair.


All in all I would definitely say hit it up. They are doing wayyy better than anything in this area. Plus, they're getting some fresh as we speak. But, be careful with all the mountain roads leading up to it. They're pretty ridic.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

It was packed when I went there last year, went late january. Most of the lines wern't bad, maybe 5 minutes, but a couple times we had to wait for 20-30 minutes. Also, unless you drive up EARLY you won't get much time at snowshoe. They close the main mountain at 4:30 and you have to drive 5 minutes to silver creek to board at night, the lift ticket is good for both places.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nsane1 said:


> We went up the week between Christmas and New Years and it was super packed. Probably because they're the only place for miles and miles that had a decent base. Even though they only had half of it open it was still bigger than PNS and Paoli combined. Also, their snow was in a lot better shape. Even with all the holiday crowd as long as you hit up the singles lines you could roll through pretty quick... Just avoid the middle lift at all costs. It took us 45 minutes to get a chair as a group.
> 
> But, I would imagine with everything being open now the lines would be super fast. I was talking to some people from around there and they said the Western Territory was usually pretty fast because only 2 double blacks feed a fast quad chair.
> 
> ...


I would agree with Nsane when we went up for New Years it was definitely packed the longest lines were normally at Ballhooter, Grabhammer wasn't to bad and powderridge/powder monkey were next to nothing. I would believe this weekend will be like New Years most people will be there Saturday and less on Sunday/Monday.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Weekends at the Shoe are usually blitzed...especially since its doing better than most right now. I saw that they just opened Cupp's Run so the Western Territory is open which is where I spend most of the day. Because there are only two Black runs in the Western Territory and they are served by a high speed quad it stays pretty nice while the face of the mountain is a traffic jam. Also, the few blue and blacks over in Silver Creek are worth the shuttle if the mountain is busy. 

weekend riding sucks, but its still better than not riding at all.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jp have you been on Fridays or Mondays and if so which are normally quieter if either?


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Rider161 said:


> Jp have you been on Fridays or Mondays and if so which are normally quieter if either?


This weekend it won't matter, its going to be crowded all weekend through Tuesday b/c of MLK.

Otherwise I would say Monday's are better than a Friday. Though I usually go drive down Tues night, ride Wed/Thur, and drive home on Fridays so take my suggestions FWIW but on Friday's when were leaving the weekenders are swarming in.


----------

